# Spirit Halloween Decor and Props Filming in 2013



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Here is a list of the decorations and props I will be filming at Spirit Halloween in the year of 2013:
1. Tekky Toys Crouching Limb Eater
2. Tekky Toys Jumping Dog
3. Tekky Toys Jumping Bug
4. Tekky Toys Thrashing Clown/TNT Box
5. Pan Asian Skeeves the Butler
6. Magic Power Isabella Zombie Baby
7. Magic Power Black Light Clown Mirror
8. Tailuxe Silent & Deadly Clown
9. Seasonal Visions Sickening Reaper
10. Seasonal Visions Wacky Mole Clown
11. EW Talking Cherubs
12. EW Cemetery Angel
13. Morbid Enterprises Wheelchair Psycho

YJ:
-Pumpkin Nester
-Misfortune Teller
-Bloody Bag of Jokes
-Evil Rag Doll
-Monkey Chimes
-Animated Tombstone
-Talking Tree Face
-Spider Spell Books

All of these videos can be viewed in this playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9mi7BltWZannqQ_mC5-ytxJ8pkcKGPdK


----------

